# 2004 Preseason All-MEAC



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2004 Preseason All-MEAC*

_First Team:_

- QB - Bradshaw Littlejohn (Senior) (Morgan State)
- RB - Alonzo Coleman (Sophomore) (Hampton) *
- RB - Antoine Rutherford (Sophomore) (Howard)
- WR - Jerome Mathis (Senior) (Hampton)
- WR - Tavarus Morgan (Junior) (South Carolina State)
- TE - Chris Cash (Junior) (Morgan State)
- OL - Julius Franklin (Senior) (Bethune Cookman)
- OL - Brandon Torrey (Senior) (Howard)
- OL - Aaron Wiggins (Senior) (Morgan State)
- OL - Gerrell Golightly (Junior) (Hampton)
- OL - Jelani Clement (Senior) (Hampton)

- DL - Alex Saunders (Senior) (Bethune Cookman)
- DL - Micah Littlejohn (Junior) (Hampton)
- DL - Rickiey Lewis (Junior) (North Carolina A&T)
- DL - Travis Kinlock (Junior) (South Carolina State)
- LB - Kevin Talley (Senior) (Norfolk State) *
- LB - Jamal Muhammad (Senior) (Bethune Cookman)
- LB - Vincent Brown (Senior) (Morgan State)
- DB - Antoine Bethea (Junior) (Howard)
- DB - Nick Collins (Senior) (Bethune Cookman)
- DB - Johnnie Williams (Senior) (South Carolina State)
- DB - Larry Davis (Junior) (Morgan State)

- K - Jesus Cortez (Sophomore) (Bethune Cookman)
- P - Cameron Muro (Junior) (Hampton)
- KR/PR - Ricky Williams (Junior) (Bethune Cookman)


_Second Team:_

- QB - Orrick "Rico" Watkins (Senior) (North Carolina A&T)
- RB - Terrell Johnson (Junior) (Norfolk State)
- RB - Coty Martin (Senior) (South Carolina State)
- WR - Howard Gillmore (Senior) (Norfolk State)
- WR - Eric Weems (Sophomore) (Bethune Cookman)
- TE - James Edmonds (Senior) (Delaware State)
- OL - Johnnie Santiago (Junior) (Bethune Cookman)
- OL - John Kato (Junior) (North Carolina A&T)
- OL - Patrick Jordan (Senior) (North Carolina A&T)
- OL - Terence Gibson (Senior) (Norfolk State)
- OL - Junious Costin (Senior) (North Carolina A&T)

- DL - Brent Davis (Senior) (Delaware State)
- DL - Aaris Johnson (Junior) (Morgan State)
- DL - Joey Drayton (Junior) (Hampton)
- DL - William Hudson (Senior) (Bethune Cookman)
- LB - Andreakos Pooler (Senior) (South Carolina State)
- LB - Rudy Foye (Junior) (Hampton)
- LB - Ben Harges (Senior) (Norfolk State)
- DB - Dirul Diaab (Senior) (Hampton)
- DB - Deon Rhuebottom (Junior) (Delaware State)
- DB - Calvin Bannister (Sophomore) (Hampton)
- DB - Greg Brown (Senior) (South Carolina State)

- K - Andrew Paterini (Sophomore) (Hampton)
- P - Cody Brandyburg (Junior) (South Carolina State)
- KR/PR - Marquay McDaniels (Junior) (Hampton)


_*Preseason Player(s) of the Year_


----------

